# Killington, VT - next weekend



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey everyone. Now I'm dying to go snowboarding and been telling my buddies that we should go snowboarding on the thanksgiving weekend. we live in NYC so besides the resorts in poconos such as hunter, the best options we have are in Vermont which is 4-5 hours away.

I was wondering if anybody went to Killington yet or how do you think it will be on thanksgiving weekend as far as snow quality - crowd, etc...

Thanks


----------



## Soawsome (Sep 21, 2009)

While i have not been up there this season yet i do know that its 3 trails open now. i also thought of this same idea and talked to many other people that want to go up thanksgiving weekend. I suspect it will be extremely packed with the fact that its really the only mountain open and everyone has off from work and its 3 trails. I have decided not to go after thinking about it


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

Soawsome said:


> While i have not been up there this season yet i do know that its 3 trails open now. i also thought of this same idea and talked to many other people that want to go up thanksgiving weekend. I suspect it will be extremely packed with the fact that its really the only mountain open and everyone has off from work and its 3 trails. I have decided not to go after thinking about it


I assume they'll be opening more trails by Thanksgiving.. I don't think they'll want to run with only 3 trails on thanksgiving weekend... It would be terrible for business.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Soawsome said:


> While i have not been up there this season yet i do know that its 3 trails open now. i also thought of this same idea and talked to many other people that want to go up thanksgiving weekend. I suspect it will be extremely packed with the fact that its really the only mountain open and everyone has off from work and its 3 trails. I have decided not to go after thinking about it


WRONG.....just went top to bottom this afternoon :thumbsup:


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

Tech420 said:


> WRONG.....just went top to bottom this afternoon :thumbsup:


Hey Tech420!! How was it, tell me about it.. I'm dying to ride!!!


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

druj said:


> Hey Tech420!! How was it, tell me about it.. I'm dying to ride!!!


Well I have been going every weekend since they opened. Conditions aren't too bad, it's nice riding in 40+ degree weather right now :laugh:. I left before it went T2B today, but I can post back tomorrow with an update. Crowds aren't overely bad on the mountain, but the lift line gets backed up. I am hoping this changes tomorrow with the expanded terrain.


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

Tech420 said:


> Well I have been going every weekend since they opened. Conditions aren't too bad, it's nice riding in 40+ degree weather right now :laugh:. I left before it went T2B today, but I can post back tomorrow with an update. Crowds aren't overely bad on the mountain, but the lift line gets backed up. I am hoping this changes tomorrow with the expanded terrain.


Are they talking about the thanksgiving weekend? Like, how many trails or lifts they're planning to open


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

druj said:


> Are they talking about the thanksgiving weekend? Like, how many trails or lifts they're planning to open


They are top to bottom right now. Apparently started today around 2PM. Bump this thread up tomorrow afternoon and I'll try to remember to post a detailed update. Go on their website and look at the interactive map (look at snowmaking trails)


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm planning the same trip from NYC to VT next weekend. I'll be keeping an eye on the conditions everyday from now on. Things look promising though...

Ski Resort : Weather Underground


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> I'm planning the same trip from NYC to VT next weekend. I'll be keeping an eye on the conditions everyday from now on. Things look promising though...
> 
> Ski Resort : Weather Underground


how do you plan on going? Bus or car? I don't have a car so I was looking at the bus tours but couldn't find anything daily


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

druj said:


> how do you plan on going? Bus or car? I don't have a car so I was looking at the bus tours but couldn't find anything daily


I have a car so I was planning on biting the bullet and driving on my own since there are no daily trips available until the beginning of December. I have a small car but could probably fit two more people if you need a lift and you don't mind contributing gas/tolls.


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> I have a car so I was planning on biting the bullet and driving on my own since there are no daily trips available until the beginning of December. I have a small car but could probably fit two more people if you need a lift and you don't mind contributing gas/tolls.


Thanks a lot for the offer. But we're 3-4 people, so we need to find a bus or rent a van or something like that the worst case scenario.. Or find a friend who has a big car..


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Anytime. If you guys make it up and see a dude wearing a royal blue sessions jacket and riding a NS Premier say "what's up".


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Ok so an update from today. It rained in the morning?? I think.....and it was warm so it was a little slushy in some areas. They need to turn the guns on up top because it was getting THIN. Lower-middle GN wasn't groomed so it was a rough ride to the bottom. Made it fun once some people formed little jumps and you basically jumped the whole way down(exhausting). No extra lifts were going...although I left around 11:30. Overall it wasn't a bad day I had fun. Should be good for Thanksgiving if the temps drop and they make more snow.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Calling for a big snow dump -- more than a foot -- starting tomorrow through Thanksgiving. Could be fun.


----------



## therandmc (Oct 20, 2011)

So excited to start boarding. This is my first winter with my own equipment. Too bad I won't have my bindings in time to ride this weekend.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

ill be heading up there for saturday if the conditions look like theyre going to be good..maybe be going with 2 or 3 others also. i was hoping those bus tours that one guy was advertising were running for this weekend but i guess not?


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

No, I don't think any of the bus trips start until December. 

I'll probably be making the trip up Saturday afternoon and riding Sun and Mon. Hopefully the snow they're calling for isn't melted off by the time I get there. Looks like the lows are going to be in the mid 30's during the weekend.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Heading back up for the week after class tonight. From the weather report I should be driving through some snow . Hopefully I'll be riding every day the rest of the week.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

I really wanna drive up friday might and ride Saturday and drive home..idk if its worth it or to just wait another week for boulder to open.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

East§ide said:


> I really wanna drive up friday might and ride Saturday and drive home..idk if its worth it or to just wait another week for boulder to open.


If you are dying to ride it is worth it. They should have a good amount of terrain open then if it stays cold.


----------



## thenomadsoul (Sep 22, 2011)

I will go up this Friday. I already rent a car. We are 4 people. 
I hope the snow storm will be decent


----------



## SBE (Oct 9, 2011)

*Day and weekend trips*

I'm not planning any day trips till December 3rd but after that VT every weekend till theres no snow! I'm also doing a few overnighters to Killington the first will be 1/7/12. Check out our site Snowboardescapes day and weekend bus trips from New York City to Vermont hope to see some of you on the hill!


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

I was in Killington yesterday and we had a lot of fun with friends.. Even though the number of open trails seems minimal, it was enough to start the season and have some fun.. The only problem was, there were two trails were they had some parts with little snow, so we had to go through some bush and stuff.. after going through every open slope, we decided our route to ride for the day, and didn't have any problems..


----------



## SBE (Oct 9, 2011)

I WANNA RIDE SO BAD! I'll take dirt and rocks at this point!


----------

